# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Kỳ thú thiên nhiên sapa

## dulichnt

Nằm ở vùng Tây Bắc, Du lịch Sapa mang vẻ đẹp thiên nhiên kỳ thú, hoa lá muôn màu và sở hữu một nét văn hoá dân tộc độc đáo.


Dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn hùng vĩ


Biển Mây, một đặc sản thiên nhiên ở Sapa


ản Cát Cát, một bản văn hoá ở Sapa


Nhà thờ đá vào đêm


Núi Hàm Rồng.


Nương rau cũng là một "đặc sản" của Sapa.


Những cụ bà người Dao làm việc và bán hàng thổ cẩm trong chợ Sapa.


Hay những em nhỏ người Mông đi bán hàng lưu niệm


Những bông hoa mọc tự nhiên trên mỗi lối đi.


Vẻ đẹp mộc mạc giữa núi rừng




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## canon

ôi,nhớ sapa quá đi, mùa đông năm nay phải lên  lần nữa mới đc :X

----------


## dienthoai

đi sapa 5 lân rồi mà ko chán

----------


## sacpin

những bức ảnh tuyệt vời

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Vn mình nhiều cảnh đẹp quá

----------


## nguyetnt

nhìn ảnh k thật lém

----------

